# Plywood instead of drywall



## firelily301 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

My first post... my DH and I just bought a "new to us" house (built in the 1950's) and I started taking down the wallpaper today.  It came down surprisingly well, since the underlayment is high-grade plywood instead of drywall.  We were a little surprised to say the least.  I know this isn't common 

I'm wondering if there is something we should do before painting? We really do not want wallpaper but I'm afraid painting this plywood will not look right. We were planning to prime and paint but I'm wondering if a skim coat or texture would be better.

I'd appreciate any help...


----------



## Quattro (Jun 25, 2007)

If it is a nice surface, you might be able to get away with just painting it. I would prime it with a good stain-blocking primer first. Something like B-I-N.


----------



## asbestos (Jun 27, 2007)

putty and patch everything. if the wood is in good shape it should be fine, a sanding may be needed. 
On the plus side no need to find a stud to hang a picture


----------

